# Do you have a sauce that comes with the cake?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what "comes with" is as in "Sauce that comes with the cake".

"Onko täällä kaustike kakulle?" (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to know what "comes with" is as in "Sauce that comes with the cake".
> 
> "Onko täällä kastiketta kakulle?" (?)


----------



## sakvaka

Could we have some further context, please? Now it's rather impossible to tell (a) what kind of sauce you're talking about and (b) in what situation this sentence is uttered.


----------

